# [Indian NR] Shivan Bansal 3.45 Pyraminx Average



## the super cuber (Aug 19, 2015)

3.52, 4.18, (4.46), 2.64, (2.42)= 3.45 NR avg 

Yay im so happy!! 
after 8 months of breaking the sub 5 barrier officially, i finally got an official sub 4 avg!!  also broke the indian NR by over half a second! (previous NR was 3.95) and my previous official pb avg was 4.20. also broke my pb official single although could have gotten a very low 2 if i had not failed the one look on the last solve  but still cant believe i got an official counting 2 

went from 75th in the world to 18th in the world in the span of one round 

also got a 3.93 average in the next round, ill upload it soon 

Method used- L4e (Last 4 edges)
Pyraminx used- Moyu


----------



## Isaac Lai (Aug 19, 2015)

GJ! The last two scrambles tho


----------



## AlexMaass (Aug 19, 2015)

noice

that 4.18 though :/


----------



## pyr14 (Aug 20, 2015)

"3.44 average" forgot to round off . lol i did that too on one of my vids. anyway, nice average.

i wish i was that fast. or at least sub 6 at least.


----------



## Iggy (Aug 20, 2015)

Woah nice!


----------



## Bubtore (Aug 20, 2015)

the super cuber said:


> Method used- L4e (Last 4 edges)



That's the right method ! 

Nice to see how fast you stepped up after worlds,
at your next big comp you'll surely get podium !


----------



## the super cuber (Aug 20, 2015)

Isaac Lai said:


> GJ! The last two scrambles tho



thanks! 



AlexMaass said:


> noice
> 
> that 4.18 though :/



thanks! 



pyr14 said:


> "3.44 average" forgot to round off . lol i did that too on one of my vids. anyway, nice average.
> 
> i wish i was that fast. or at least sub 6 at least.



thanks! 



Iggy said:


> Woah nice!



thank you! 


Bubtore said:


> That's the right method !
> 
> Nice to see how fast you stepped up after worlds,
> at your next big comp you'll surely get podium !



thanks !


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Aug 20, 2015)

nice! whats your avg @ home?


----------



## the super cuber (Aug 20, 2015)

TheCoolMinxer said:


> nice! whats your avg @ home?



my global average is about 3.8 seconds at home nowadays


----------



## abunickabhi (Aug 23, 2015)

GJ....nice recovery at the end with 2 sub-3s yo


----------



## the super cuber (Aug 30, 2015)

abunickabhi said:


> GJ....nice recovery at the end with 2 sub-3s yo



thanks


----------



## 2180161 (Aug 30, 2015)

Noice. anyone capable of letting me know a link of that method?


----------

